# type of rock for a tanganyikan setup



## saminur

what type of rock will look good with tanganyikans? for my new 55.


----------



## mthom211

I have sandstone in mine, heres a picture.








i don't have all my tangs in yet though.


----------



## ridley25

Try for rocks with lots of ledges, cracks and bits broken off.

Look up Betz Cut Stone if you live in the GTA. They have three locations. Rummage through their yard and see what you like - most rocks will be under 20 cents per pound.

kevin


----------



## DENZIO

hi mate.

you might want to try some round river rocks..
here is mine!

























i eventually lessen the rocks to give wider swim space and put in some shells to be more biotope
on their dimmer lights..


----------



## ssondubs

DENZIO, nice work! 
The Fronts look good along with the aquascape.


----------



## jonathansruelas

smooth river rocks would be good if your going with frontosa's.. if you want to go more with caves and passageways, lava rock, and lime stone


----------

